# Overlays que no esten en el arbol layman.

## fellsword

Saludos otra ves.  :Very Happy: 

Disfrutando de Gentoo, aunque lo voy a reinstalar, esta fue una instalaciòn de prueba, para ver si me gustaba. Si, me encanto.

Bueno, la ultima prueba, es instalar paquetes que no estan en los repositorios, ni en layman -L.

Por ejemplo, quiero instalar tux guitar o jdownloader desde overlays.

http://gpo.zugaina.org/media-sound/tuxguitar/USE

En download, descarga un .bin. Pero estoy en otra màquina, con win y si me descarga el .ebuild. <---- Resuelto, chromium descarga solo bin y firefox los ebuild. ja

Como lo instalo, el bin o el .ebuild.

Creo que es asì:

En ebuild es colocarlo en /usr/local/overlay o portage/nombre de la carpeta del paquete (net-***/jdownloader)/jdownloader.bin o .ebuild.

# ebuild /ruta/ruta/ruta/jdownloader.ebuild digest

# emerge nombredelpaquete

En este caso, trato de instalar tuxguitar. <------ Resuelto, tenia que colocar totalmente el lugar donde va a ser instalado el paquete.

# sudo ebuild /usr/local/overlay/*.ebuild digest

# Appending /usr to PORTDIR_OVERLAY...

!#!! /usr/local/overlay/tuxguitar-1.2-r1.ebuild does not seem to have a valid PORTDIR structure.

También leí, no se, se puede editar layman.cfg para agregar otros repositorios?

nano /etc/layman/layman.cfg

overlay : http://*****

----------

## fellsword

 *fellsword wrote:*   

> Saludos otra ves. 
> 
> Disfrutando de Gentoo, aunque lo voy a reinstalar, esta fue una instalaciòn de prueba, para ver si me gustaba. Si, me encanto.
> 
> Bueno, la ultima prueba, es instalar paquetes que no estan en los repositorios, ni en layman -L.
> ...

 

Ya instale tuxguitar, pero en layman no aparece.

# layman -L o -S

Solo actualiza, los paquetes instalados en layman.

Instale tuxguitar en

/usr/local/overlay/media-sound/tuxguitar/tuxguitar***.ebuid

En este caso, no se podra actualizar tuxguitar desde layman o portage?

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Instale tuxguitar en 
> 
> /usr/local/overlay/media-sound/tuxguitar/tuxguitar***.ebuid 
> ...

 

No, si no has instalado el ebuild con Portage o con Layman tendrás que encargarte tu de comprobar si hay una nueva versión, descargarla a tu overlay local e instalarla.

Para añadir custom overlay a Layman: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Layman#Adding_custom_overlays

Salu2.

----------

